# Handcoloring digital images



## shadowfixer (Aug 15, 2010)

*Handcoloring digital images* 
Has anyone found an inkjet paper that works with Marshalls Oils? I have tried using the Marshall Inkjet Canvas but it is very difficult to blend colors together. I have also tried Marshalls Inkjet Paper. It accepts the oils initially but then the color rubs completely off. I have also tried using photographic paper after fixing it in the darkroom. This, of course, is the perfects surface, however the ink smears as it gets ready to exit the printer. Has anyone else had any success handcoloring in the digital age?
Thanks, Laurie 












 

 

 

 

 

shadowfixerView Public ProfileSend a private message to shadowfixerFind More Posts by shadowfixerAdd shadowfixer to Your ContactsView shadowfixer's Photo Gallery



​


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 16, 2010)

Matte paper. H


----------



## shadowfixer (Aug 17, 2010)

I have tried matte paper but the photo oils will not blend.


----------



## ann (Aug 17, 2010)

it is a bit confusing when you post to two different catagories. I thought i was going crazy as i thought i had replied to this post as well and then couldn't see my post.
any way, as i said before, perhaps terri will come along and shed some light on this as she does a lot of handcoloring, traditional methods as well as digital.


----------



## shadowfixer (Aug 19, 2010)

I am new to this forum and posted in the wrong spot!  Is anyone shooting digitally and handcoloring?


----------

